# I Frame Forum



## Ultraflip (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner neuen Seite ... sie ist soweit fertig und alles funktioniert, außer das Forum ... Meine Seite besteht aus 3 Frames, und bei der Forum Seite ist das Forum (aus Design gründen) im mittlerem Frame als IFrame eingebettet ... soweit so gut ... es funktioniert alles einwandfrei, außer dass man sich nicht mehr anmelden kann! Wenn man sich anmeldet und auf Login klick ist man trotzdem nicht eingeloggt! Das Forum ist ein kostenloses Forum von http://www.xa-board.com/ ... könnte mir jemand sagen, ob es dafür überhaupt eine Lösung gibt?


----------



## aTa (7. Oktober 2004)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle das Forum in nem neuen Fenster aufmachen.
Finde ich persönlich einfach besser und dann klappt es bestimmt auch mit dem Login


----------



## Ultraflip (7. Oktober 2004)

Das ja ... aber vom Design her wäre es schon schöner, wenn das in den IFrame bleiben könnte


----------

